
Random quantum circuit easiest way to beat classical computer - sjcsjc
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/05/quantum-supremacy-might-be-revealed-by-quantum-chaos/
======
phkahler
This sure seems like a case of looking for a problem to justify the solution.

~~~
fizx
You want to know whether to double-down on quantum computing or not. Quantum
computing is like fusion--it's obviously possible, but crazy expensive to do
and its hard to tell whether its years out or decades out.

Just like with fusion, electric cars, etc, there's a tipping point when it
becomes net-positive, and then people will know its in fact years, not decades
away. Investment will skyrocket. It will start making a difference

So people are trying to be clever to prove that case in the easiest way
possible. Not suprising, really.

